# Suche Bilder von Alina Levshin & Katharina Nesytowa



## beachkini (9 Dez. 2010)

bin auf die beiden durch die serie "im angesicht des verbrechens" aufmerksam geworden. 

Alina Levshin:


 

 



Katharina Nesytowa links und Alina Levshin rechts:


 

die serie hat auf der berlinale 2010 eine auszeichnung bekommen. vielleicht waren die beiden auch da und es gibt bildmaterial!? hier habe ich nur bilder von marie bäumer gefunden, die in der serie auch mitspielt. muss natürlich nichts von dem event sein, bin für jedes bild dankbar.


----------



## beachkini (10 Dez. 2010)

das sind alle, die cih gefunden habe, wenn man von den caps aus ihren filmen absieht:
bilder


----------



## BlueLynne (22 Dez. 2010)

1.  ich habe ein paar Bilder aus unterschiedlichen Quellen und im Original unterschiedlich groß
2. jetzt kommt im TV "Im Angesichts des Verbrechens" sowie "Krankheit der Jugend"



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 
have fun


----------

